# conseil apple watch



## sculdeurienne (19 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

J'envisage enfin de m'acheter une apple watch, mais je me demandais si tous les modèles (même les premiers) étaient compatibles avec l'iphone 7. J'ai vu une promo sur boulanger et darty concernant le modèle apple watch sport, mais en lisant le descritptif il est écrit compatible iPhone SE, 5, 5c, 5s, 6, 6 Plus, 6s et 6s Plus Je croyais que n'importe quel modèle était compatible avec un iphone du moment que l'on avait la dernière version d'IOS


----------



## Yosky (20 Novembre 2016)

Elle est bien compatible iPhone 7. C'est juste qu'il n'était pas sorti c'est pour ça qu'il n'est pas indiqué


----------



## fousfous (20 Novembre 2016)

Oui c'est compatible avec l'iPhone 7, ne t'inquiète pas


----------



## sculdeurienne (20 Novembre 2016)

ok merci! j'ai eu un gros doute! Et pour ma première AW je voulais une entrée de gamme pour voir si elle me convient


----------

